# Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?



## SKYY

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund von mir will nun auch den Fischereischein machen um mit mir angeln zu können und hat das Problem, dass er in Hessen wohnt und hier anscheinend verpflichtend am Vorbereitungskurs teilnehmen muss. Nun ist er aber sportlich ziemlich aktiv und hat fast jedes Wochenende Training oder Spiele, schafft es also definitiv NIE 3 Wochenenden am Stück für den Kurs frei zu haben. Er hat es letztes Jahr versucht einzurichten und es hat nicht geklappt und dieses Jahr sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus. Er möchte aber unbedingt den Schein machen. Welche Optionen hat er? Er hat definitiv genug auf dem Kasten die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs zu machen oder er würde es sicherlich auch mal schaffen, ein einzelnes Wochenende frei zu nehmen, aber halt keine 3.

Gibt es für jemanden der Wohnhaft in Hessen ist irgendeine Möglichkeit von reiner Prüfungsteilnahme oder einem Schnellkurs an einem Wochenende oder vielleicht einem Onlinekurs, den man machen kann wann man will?

Danke im Voraus.
SKYY


----------



## ZandersFishing

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Moin Skyy. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in den südlicheren Bundesländern einen Unter-der-Woche-Kurs. Probier dich mal darüber zu informieren. 

Bei meiner Prüfung war es so, das es entweder 1 stunde Donnerstags oder einmal im Monat 4 Stunden Samstags gab... Bei 3 Monaten war ich Samstags nur da, als die Prüfung geschrieben wurde


----------



## AnglerHerbert

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Bei mir waren die Unterrichtsstunden auch immer am Samstag... Morgens ging das los bis Mittags... Das ganze zweimal im Monat, war aber lustig  ausser das frühe aufstehen Samstags *Lach


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Da gibts genau zwei Möglichkeiten: Anderes warten lassen und den regulären Kurs machen, oder aber einen Intensivkurs suchen.
Ich wohne zwar in Bay, ist meines Wissens nach aber sehr ähnlich.
Zu "meiner" Zeit gabs auch nur den Wochenendunfug, bis vor einigen Jahren jemand erkannt hat, dass wohl mehr Leute teilnehmen würden, wenn man das kompakt macht.
Seitdem gibts nen Einwöchigen Kurs, der von Morgens bis nachmittags geht.
Läuft sogar aktuell.


----------



## DerBreuberger

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*



SKYY schrieb:


> Welche Optionen hat er?


Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Ich habe oft den Zusatz gelesen: "Stoff versäumter Termine muss selbstständig nachgeholt werden"

 Mal anrufen und Fragen ob er den Kurs auch mit der ein oder anderen Fehlstunde bescheinigt bekommt. Ich habe das Gefühl dass den Organisatoren dieser Kurse die Einnahmen wichtiger sind als die Anwesenheit.

 Anruf macht klug!


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Also in Schleswig-Holstein ist der Kurs nicht Pflicht. Einfach nur die Prüfung bestehen. Prüfungsgebühr sind 25 Euro für Erwachsene. Falls er also mal hier oben ist, sollte er mal schauen, ob nicht gerade irgendwo eine Prüfung abgenommen wird.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Also in Schleswig-Holstein ist der Kurs nicht Pflicht. Einfach nur die Prüfung bestehen. Prüfungsgebühr sind 25 Euro für Erwachsene. Falls er also mal hier oben ist, sollte er mal schauen, ob nicht gerade irgendwo eine Prüfung abgenommen wird.


Hallo,

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, als Hesse muß er seine Fischerprüfung auch in Hessen ablegen. Es sei denn er zieht nach Schleswig-Holstein um.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zanderfürst

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

@Lajos: Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Er hat die Möglichkeit den Fischereischein in M_V oder SH abzulegen wenn er eine Sondergenehmigung hat. Die bekommst du bei deiner zuständigen Behörde. Das ist sehr oft möglich. Gerade in MV ist es mMn nicht notwendig einen Kurs zu machen da hier die 1700 Prüfungsfragen online sind. Wenn man die kann besteht man den Kurs. Und das ganze für 25€.


----------



## Kaulbarschbube

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Wo ist das Problem.#c

 Am einfachsten fragt dein Kumpel (oder du wenn er keine Zeit hat) einfach mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde oder beim hessischen Verband nach. Die können euch sicher helfen.

 Das geht schneller als auf verschiedene Antworten zu warten und ihr wisst definitiv Bescheid wie die Sache zu laufen hat.:m

 Mit einer Aussage wie "Das hat aber im Anglerboard jemand so gesagt..." kommt ihr nicht weiter.


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Moin...
Einige Bundesländer erkennen die Prüfungen generell nicht an, die keine Kurspflicht haben - Ausnahme: man kann die mindestens 30 Stunden Teilnahme anhand einer "Urkunde" nachweisen. Dann bekommt man den Schein bei seiner Gemeinde.

Zu seinen Optionen wurde ja schon was gesagt...


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*



Zanderfürst schrieb:


> @Lajos: Ist so nicht ganz richtig. Er hat die Möglichkeit den Fischereischein in M_V oder SH abzulegen wenn er eine Sondergenehmigung hat. Die bekommst du bei deiner zuständigen Behörde. Das ist sehr oft möglich. Gerade in MV ist es mMn nicht notwendig einen Kurs zu machen da hier die 1700 Prüfungsfragen online sind. Wenn man die kann besteht man den Kurs. Und das ganze für 25€.


Hallo Zanderfürst,

wie ich schon erwähnte, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
Bei uns (Bayern) würde die von Dir aufgezeigte Möglichkeit nicht funktionieren, die Prüfung ist staatlich und man sich zur Fischerprüfung bei der Gemeinde anmelden muß, bei der man auch beim Einwohnermeldeamt registriert ist und um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden braucht man den Nachweis eines Lehrgangs von mindestens 30 Stunden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## SKYY

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*



DerBreuberger schrieb:


> Prioritäten setzen!



Prioritäten liegen bei ihm ganz klar beim Leistungssport, den betreibt er 4-5 Mal die Woche neben seinem regulären Job. Angeln ist da eher ein zusätzliches Ausgleichshobby, was er gerne mal ab und zu machen würde. So Angler gibt es ja schließlich auch.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für all die Antworten, leider habe ich bisher keine Informationen dazu gefunden, ob es Schnellkurse in Hessen gibt. Was ich im Netz gefunden habe, so gibt es wohl den einen oder anderen Anbieter, der den Schein inklusive Prüfung und Erwerb an einem Wochenende anbieten, wie z.B, hier:

http://www.e-z-n.de/fischereischule/kombi-angebote/

Finde ich aber persönlich etwas sehr teuer. Ich mein er wäre wohl bereit so 150-200€ dafür zu zahlen wenn alles auf einmal an einem Wochenende möglich ist, aber das doppelte ist etwas happig. Kennt jemand ähnliche günstigere Alternativen?


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Moin 

In einigen Ländern bietet auch die VHS Wochenend kurse an.

Ansonsten Prioritäten setzen,oder wie hält er es mit seinem 

Urlaub so.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*



SKYY schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ähnliche günstigere Alternativen?



Beim regulären Kursanbieter fragen ob er denn alle Stunden anwesend sein muss für die Bescheinigung teilgenommen zu haben |rolleyes
 Wenn er den Stoff sowieso voll drauf hat...


----------



## Mitschman

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Ich vermute auch, dein Freund wir nicht darum herum kommen, sich irgendwo die Zeit zu für den Kurs aus dem Terminkalender rauszuschneiden.

Ich habe den Vorbereitungslehrgang in einem 5-tägigen Kompaktkurs in Baden-Württemberg gemacht, und da war es relativ streng geregelt ... (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das so bei allen Kursen in B.-W. abläuft):

Es bestand tatsächlich Anwesenheitspflicht für die 30 Stunden. Eine geringe Anzahl von Stunden (eine oder zwei?) konnte man versäumen, wenn man dafür ein Attest beibrachte. Waren es mehr Stunden, konnte man sich nicht zur Prüfung anmelden und musste die Stunden im nächsten Kurs (ein halbes Jahr später) nachholen.

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## Mutzenbacher

*AW: Fischereischein ohne Kurs oder mit Schnellkurs?*

Mir haben in B-W 4 Stunden berufsbedingt gefehlt. Die durfte ich dann am WE bei einem Crash- Kurs "nachsitzen". Normalerweise hätte ich die verfehlten Fächer nachholen müssen, aber das wurde dann doch großzügig gehandhabt, so dass nicht Sa und So am Arsch waren.


----------

